# Let's turn a flower



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another interesting turning video

YouTube - Turning Wooden Flowers on a lathe


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have actually tried making those flowers. Not real good at it and haven't tried making one for quite some time. Really kinda cool.


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Bob, I'm glad you brought this to us as I had seen it a while back and wanted to try making the flowers and lost the video link. I think some folks also make the Christmas Trees in a similar manner.
Pat


----------



## rodsprit (Nov 5, 2009)

thx for posting. didnt know that was possible


----------

